# 84 720: Stalling



## Edward Mueler (Feb 25, 2016)

1984 Nissan Datsun 720 King cab 4x4

My engine stalls regularly. Mission is to resolve it. 
There seems to be two types of stalling.

Type 1: In the last two weeks I've stalled 5 times. These 5 times have all been in parking lots and after the truck has been previously running at least 15 min. I start to take my foot off the clutch (stopsign, reversing, etc) and the truck stalls. When I turn the key, it goes tttttt and either no Vroom, or the vroom chokes out after 2 sec. After 20 minutes to an hour it will start as normal. 

Type 2: While driving, the gas pedal stops engaging, Then the engine then cuts out. Truck coasts to stop and will restart within a couple minutes. Might (or might not) keep stalling. Sometimes you can put it in 2nd gear and buy enough time for the gas pedal to reengage. 

Recent work done: new fuel filter, new alternator, plugs and wires, rotor and rotorcap, battery (1 yr), battery terminals


----------

